# Foals of 2015



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

The sorrel mare is pregnant to the stallion in the picture. Both are registered American Bashkir Curly horses and the foal will be registered in the full blood book. Very elated for this baby. Mom rides and drives, while dad only rides. She is due in April and this will be her first foal. It will be the last foal out of this stallion as he is being gelded, but he has many foals all with his outstanding personality.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

My aqha mare is bred to an Appaloosa stallion. Baby should be an excellent kids horse and I'm hoping to make a competitive drill horse out of it.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

The dam. sorry it would only let me post one attachment at a time. Also these pics were right deter I got her and she's filled out a to since then. I need updated photos but they're all on my phone


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

The black made is keyhole cut the chex (AQHA) bred to AQHA ole Driftin cowboy. She's usually my barrel and sorting horse! So I'm veryyyy excited to get more running lines into this pedigree! She's at 280 days and looks huge! 
The tobiano is APHA Docsmoneyworries in foal to AQHA impressiveking olena. Both are cow horses, the stallion was only 14.1 used for sorting and trained in cutting. Mom has been a great head horse in roping and stands 16 hands even.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Colly (Colorados Ace of Spades) is a registered mustang bred to HH Remington Blue a FQHA registered stud. Colly is at 294 days and this foal will be used as Colly's replacement for when she is semi-retired in 5-6 years.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^How old is Colly? ^^


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

She will be 18 this year though you would never know it.


----------



## Diggypie (Feb 19, 2012)

Foal 'due date' is April 26th.










in foal to Balta'Czar


----------



## Mercy98 (Jul 25, 2013)

Gorgeous horseys!!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I have two 2015 foals on the way. Classy is due sometime in March/April,and Nova,June 1.

Wander West Classy Silk Stockings X Scott Creek 2B Temujin (Miniature)
PF Modern Universe X CHC Passion And Success (American Saddlebred)


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

What is everyone hoping for with their babies? I'd love a black or bay blanket filly!


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm hoping black, buckskin or grullo colt!


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm just hoping for easy delivery and healthy babies as I will be out of the country when they will be born! But if I controlled all the black made would have a buckskin or black filly or colt doesn't matter and the paint made would have a red dun tobiano colt or filly  but who knows what it will actually be!


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

Mare mare mare!!! **** you autocorrect!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Little late on the pregnant mare part...
Here's our first baby of 2015 though
Foaled on January 26th... Colt
Plaudits skipa dream x DMAC war widow


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

awww so cute!!!!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

It must be so nice to be warm enough to have babies born in January. I see you are in Texas. I am so jealous. Up here babies born before the end of March have a really tough time (even in foaling barn). I dont have any babies coming this year, so I will just be here silently stalking all your foal threads to get my fix! Bring on the 2015 babies


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Here are all my color possibilities. I would love a filly that ends up with curly hair, and appaloosa color. I would most likely geld and sell any colt. If he is well matched to my filly Takala who would be a half sister I might keep for a team of driving horses. This will be the last foal out of this stud as he is being gelded soon so even a plain jane colored filly might be kept if she is well built and has a good mind.

8.20% -
Dunskin Appaloosa
8.20% -
Bay
8.20% -
Bay Dun Appaloosa
8.20% -
Dunskin
8.20% -
Bay Dun
8.20% -
Buckskin Appaloosa
8.20% -
Bay Appaloosa
8.20% -
Buckskin
3.13% -
Dunalino Appaloosa
3.13% -
Red (Chestnut/Sorrel)
3.13% -
Red Dun Appaloosa
3.13% -
Dunalino
3.13% -
Red Dun
3.13% -
Palomino Appaloosa
3.13% -
Red (Chestnut/Sorrel) Appaloosa
3.13% -
Palomino
1.17% -
Grullo
1.17% -
Smoky Black Appaloosa
1.17% -
Black Appaloosa
1.17% -
Smoky Black
1.17% -
Smoky Grullo Appaloosa
1.17% -
Black
1.17% -
Grullo Appaloosa
1.17% -
Smoky Grullo


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

I actually just purchased a little 14.3 Appaloosa show horse for my daughter and she is due to foal in May by A Classical Mocca. I pick her up on Valentine's Day! I wasn't planning on having a foal this year, but I couldn't pass up a great 2 for 1 deal with this sweet girl! The foal will be registered Appaloosa. I have always been a AQHA girl (which the sire is), so I will be new to the App world. I am super excited about this foal though! The breeding is out of this world. It's been years since we've had a foal born on the farm!

I plan on training to foal to be my dressage/western dressage mount for the future. 

I will post pics as soon as I get some good ones!


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Colly is getting close at 307 days along! She is also getting very very round


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Subbing! My BO/coach has a couple of mares due rather soon, so if I get her permission I might stick a few pictures up when they foal out. One mare is a dominant white TB pregnant by a pally TB stud, the other is a black TB by an ISH.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

DS Magic's Royalty is IFT HG Esquire for a 2015 foal.

This cross has been planned for years, and I am so happy that the timing worked out this past year. Denise Gainey is a pleasure to work with and Esquire is just an amazing stallion.

DS Magic's Royalty is A Duel (1998 US National Top 10 English Pleasure) granddaughter, 68%Crabbet/Blunt breeding, who is a Reserve Champion in SHIH.
Ds Magics Royalty Arabian





Duel:


HG Esquire+ is a Multi-National winning, triple registered, Bay Sabino Sport Horse Stallion. Sired by a Bay el Bey/Khemosabi++++// stallion and a very impressive dam line which comes from two very important Russian imports, *Muscat & *Nariadni. 

Hg Esquire Arabian

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBrEYuN3YbI





This foal will have substance, solid conformation, and type. Can't wait to see this cross!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

This is my APHA mare @ 265 days. We bred & showed her She is Same mare as my Avatar.Maiden mare & She is bred to AQHA pleasure bred stud. Hoping for a nice minimal tobiano performance horse


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Here is my guy. I love him.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ohhhhh soo cute!!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

danicelia24 said:


> Ohhhhh soo cute!!!!


Thanks! He is super cool! Just wish he was a she lol


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Still waiting on my girl don't think she'll ever give it up:shock: we're at 363 days today .....


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

I can add my colt to here now! (LOL I forgot about this thread!) Colly finally had her colt on April 3rd. We named him Sterling for the reason that he looks like sterling silver. He is either a grullo or dunskin...waiting for color results, and marked just the way I had wanted him to be.  And he is closing in on 200lbs. I just love him and Colly is a wonderful mother.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Born April 20th this is Indy a wonderful Curly colt. He is a pretty interesting creature I can say that much! But very smart and is doing well halter breaking.


----------



## blueriver (Oct 10, 2009)

Geez ... all them foals are nice ... why such short ears? 

Is that a birth defect?


----------



## Mercy98 (Jul 25, 2013)

blueriver said:


> Geez ... all them foals are nice ... why such short ears?
> 
> Is that a birth defect?



That's the cutest baby mule I've EVER seen!!


----------



## blueriver (Oct 10, 2009)

Mercy98 said:


> That's the cutest baby mule I've EVER seen!!


Thank you!! Out of one of my registered Haflingers (my driving team) I believe the other mare is about 90 days out.

The mares are full sisters, My jack is 17 hands and I am so looking forward to a team of Haflinger mules!!


----------



## blueriver (Oct 10, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnoEyoPZQlE


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Haflinger Mules?! WANT.


----------



## Mercy98 (Jul 25, 2013)

They sound like they would be really good, and pretty! What are your plans for them?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Newest arrival, born around 11:30pm last night


----------



## Mercy98 (Jul 25, 2013)

OH. MY. WORD.

she's beautiful Sunny! Congrats! PLEASE post more pics


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

My Mini mare had an adorable filly April 23. Annie is pretty much the sweetest thing ever. :wink:


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

blueriver said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnoEyoPZQlE


I wonder how mom feels that her baby speaks a different language. lol


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Finally here!!! after 372 long days:shock: can say now was worth the wait she him Baked just right:wink: I'm smitten with my new Bay minimally marked Tobiano colt


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## craftyerin (May 20, 2014)

We have a lovely little Curly/Andalusian colt that we are in LOVE with! Rhaego was born on 5/2.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Craftyerin- Gosh he's beautiful! Curly/andalusion is an interesting combo. Did you breed your mare for it or did unforseen circumstances occur?


----------



## craftyerin (May 20, 2014)

We bred him on purpose 

My husband is allergic to horses and my daughter's mare is hypo-allergenic. I wanted a dressage horse. so we made one!


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Very neat. A friend of mine has one and he's super low maintenance and hardy as well as beautiful. Best of luck with him!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok more pics I'm so happy with my baby . Mom is a maiden, was my show mare , sire is WP bred AQHA


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

Look at the legs on that baby


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Wow, really cool paint baby. You had to really wait for him but you're right, he was worth it.


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

Would he be a Tobiano? He doesn't have white crossing over his back. APHA would consider him a Tovero I think. He is really cute!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

wbwks said:


> Would he be a Tobiano? He doesn't have white crossing over his back. APHA would consider him a Tovero I think. He is really cute!


Expression of tobiano varies, I would bet that if he had hairs pulled and tested, results would come back that he carries at least one tobiano gene. Tovero means tobiano plus something else loudly expressed. Most tobianos have at least one "overo" gene (splash/sabino/frame) but only the ones who loudly express "overo" characteristics along with tobiano patterning get termed Tovero as far as I am aware.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey how is everyones 2015 babies???? Mine is doing wonderful and he will be 1 in exactly a month!!! He currently weighs 448 lbs and stands 12.2 at the withers and 13h at the hip. He is an absolute darling (even though he is intact) though I hope he drops before the flies come back so I can get him gelded without worrying too much about him being super irritated. I hope to send in hairs soon for a color/disease panel test as somedays he looks grulla and others he looks like his daddy (dunskin). Though he does have a much darker face than daddy. My Little Man as I like to call him will stand tied to be clipped groomed and have farrier/vet work done. He will back, lead, pivot, and disengage his hindquarters all with or without a halter on. He will let you mess with his face, ears, mouth, and feet without issue. He is always the first to greet you and will come to his name being called. he is my best bud and I love him. 

So how is everyone else's babies? Did they turn out like you hoped/wanted/expected?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, here are more "recent" pictures of Padme... Pictures taken early November, she string tested to 15.2hh, beautiful movement, very smart and sweet tempered. 
















Shortly after these pictures were taken, she was sold to a show barn in another state and moved there (she immediately settled in, no signs of stress from an all day trailer ride by herself). That is why I don't have any more recent pictures of her, but in the coming years she should be starting a western pleasure career as her new owners intend for her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

What a gorgeous girl!


----------

